# Exo terra ultra sonic fogger info?



## Jezza84 (Dec 9, 2009)

hi just wnated to know peoples thoughts or experiences with these


----------



## Dreamz21 (Apr 12, 2009)

just bought 1 yesterday for my bosc seams to be working fine no problems yet (fingers crossed):2thumb:


----------



## whale_omelette (Jun 3, 2010)

Jezza84 said:


> hi just wnated to know peoples thoughts or experiences with these


 
go to maplins and buy one,
2.50 quid and the same thing
i have one. works amazingly
this sort of thing
http://www.maplin.co.uk/module.aspx?moduleno=35215
i bought the 14.99 one


----------



## SkinheadOi85 (Sep 28, 2008)

Not sure on Whales example but the foggers are pretty good!

Whale like the sig picture defo proves a point!


----------



## whale_omelette (Jun 3, 2010)

SkinheadOi85 said:


> Not sure on Whales example but the foggers are pretty good!
> 
> Whale like the sig picture defo proves a point!


thanks
im not sure if the one displayed for 2.50 has lights in it? they only had the 14.99 one when i bought one, its amazing, and *hilarious* my dog trys to eat/ catch the mist, hes stupid


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

I've heard they can burn frogs and cause injury, not sure if thats true though.. they had one running in a pond and a garden centre I went to yesterday and it looked pretty with the colour change lights on it.


----------



## whale_omelette (Jun 3, 2010)

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> I've heard they can burn frogs and cause injury, not sure if thats true though.. they had one running in a pond and a garden centre I went to yesterday and it looked pretty with the colour change lights on it.


 i spoke to some one who said they had a frog die from one, 
you just have to keep the fogger in a tub thats tall,
like one of those soup tubs from the supermarket, 
like so:


----------



## Jezza84 (Dec 9, 2009)

cheers for the info, any one now how effective at keeping the humidty up?


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

I guess they are pretty good, I use a pump mister though and it does a good job.. What frogs are you trying to keep the humidity up for? My milks are around 70% and my whites are 30-40%

p.s any updated pics on the milks viv? :2thumb:


----------



## whale_omelette (Jun 3, 2010)

Jezza84 said:


> cheers for the info, any one now how effective at keeping the humidty up?


they use alot of water so id say fairly good, however its a cold mist so might effect temps, 
also id still have a false bottom tank, water fall, mist/drip system or something else as well in there if you have the fogger on all the time your tank will be like this but worse and you will see sod all : lol

Terrarium fog image by garudacat on Photobucket


----------



## Jezza84 (Dec 9, 2009)

would be for the milks tank im building (cash shortfall at the mo so no progress). was thinking of putting it on a timer. the bottom of my viv will be half water half land with a pump and water fall running down the back. thanks for the info will be experimenting for a while before the frogs go in no doubt....


----------



## whale_omelette (Jun 3, 2010)

Jezza84 said:


> would be for the milks tank im building (cash shortfall at the mo so no progress). was thinking of putting it on a timer. the bottom of my viv will be half water half land with a pump and water fall running down the back. thanks for the info will be experimenting for a while before the frogs go in no doubt....


 god tell me about it, iv be doing the tank im working on for about a year and a half now. 
will it be a false bottom or just built up land?


----------



## whale_omelette (Jun 3, 2010)

iv made 2 vid of my fogger, it doesnt film very well with my built in camera on the laptop
ignore me telling the dog to go away. he trys to EAT the mist,
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=70lWq4ykaNo
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dr5dfVydAVI


----------



## Jezza84 (Dec 9, 2009)

cheers for that i spose the answer to my queston is yes they do work quite well, will be buying one soon prices seem ok on ebay


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

Dreamz21 said:


> just bought 1 yesterday for my bosc seams to be working fine no problems yet (fingers crossed):2thumb:


Why would u a Bosc doesn't require humidity?


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

Jezza84 said:


> cheers for that i spose the answer to my queston is yes they do work quite well, will be buying one soon prices seem ok on ebay


No there dangerous! U need a Argos humidifier and u mod them as loads of us have done


----------



## Jezza84 (Dec 9, 2009)

jaykickboxer said:


> No there dangerous! U need a Argos humidifier and u mod them as loads of us have done


Argos humidifier mod? first ive heard of this tell me more please


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

jaykickboxer said:


> No there dangerous! U need a Argos humidifier and u mod them as loads of us have done


I always thought they were dangerous too not sure I'd trust one but they look good 

LOL your dog is funny!


----------



## whale_omelette (Jun 3, 2010)

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> I always thought they were dangerous too not sure I'd trust one but they look good
> 
> LOL your dog is funny!


hes a cutie but hes a pain haha, my old dog just ignores him and is like 'what are you doing :roll:'


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

YouTube Argos humidifier or pm tuckerboy im sure hell show u his il post a link when u get a chance my pacman drowns and burned from a exo one!


----------



## whale_omelette (Jun 3, 2010)

jaykickboxer said:


> YouTube Argos humidifier or pm tuckerboy im sure hell show u his il post a link when u get a chance my pacman drowns and burned from a exo one!


its like a reptifogger, 
and about the same price, those argos things are about 50 quid


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

whale_omelette said:


> its like a reptifogger,
> and about the same price, those argos things are about 50 quid


25 quid from Argos and u can run a fee tanks from one!


----------



## whale_omelette (Jun 3, 2010)

jaykickboxer said:


> 25 quid from Argos and u can run a fee tanks from one!


 argos website lied to me then:gasp::
Buy Honeywell Vase Ultrasonic Humidifier. at Argos.co.uk - Your Online Shop for .


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

No it didn't lie to u on that page u linked bottom corner 24.99 il post a vid when I get a chance to shoe u how much better they are aswell tryst mr the others are dangerous ask anyone on here


----------



## whale_omelette (Jun 3, 2010)

ahh, the oen i found when i youtubed argos humidifer was the 50 quid one
YouTube - Alternative humidity fogger for reptile Vivariums


----------



## coral1 (Jun 4, 2009)

Jezza84 said:


> would be for the milks tank im building (cash shortfall at the mo so no progress). was thinking of putting it on a timer. the bottom of my viv will be half water half land with a pump and water fall running down the back. thanks for the info will be experimenting for a while before the frogs go in no doubt....


hi mate i heard the exo terra misters run hot and break down quickly.running an external filter is better and no need for misting systems,have a look at chondros setup i took mine off this sticky and gives excellent info how to setup live plants as well.


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja (Aug 18, 2009)

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> I've heard they can burn frogs and cause injury, not sure if thats true though.. they had one running in a pond and a garden centre I went to yesterday and it looked pretty with the colour change lights on it.





jaykickboxer said:


> No it didn't lie to u on that page u linked bottom corner 24.99 il post a vid when I get a chance to shoe u how much better they are aswell tryst mr the others are dangerous ask anyone on here


Their not dangerous if their set up properly. Thats like saying a heat mat, or a heat lamp, is dangerous. 

Just put it in a tall container with a mesh cover. Sorted. The animal cant touch the water so cant get hurt. 

They get ridiculously hot because of how they work, the high frequency vibrations will do that... 

I like mine. Been running it for a good while now, not problems. Would prefer it if it had a higher output though, doesn't make a massive amount of fog.


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

Used appropriately the small ultrasonic foggers are a great cheap bit of kit;



whale_omelette said:


> i spoke to some one who said they had a frog die from one,
> you just have to keep the fogger in a tub thats tall,
> like one of those soup tubs from the supermarket,
> like so:
> image


Whale ain't just a cracking sig pic eh


----------



## whale_omelette (Jun 3, 2010)

Saedcantas said:


> Used appropriately the small ultrasonic foggers are a great cheap bit of kit;
> 
> 
> 
> Whale ain't just a cracking sig pic eh


 :lol2: thank you, *bows*


----------



## nessa (Mar 30, 2010)

hey 

I've just one of the exo ones, and they're really effective but I found that if you leave it on for too long it starts to almost burn out so you have to have 'cool down' periods frequently. Also, if you look at the exo waterfalls the have specific compartments for the foggers as they can give little twinges if you touch them so i'm guessing keep em away from frog body  

and they guzzle your water down!

In the end I removed it and stuck with spraying it myself


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

I had mine hidden in a plastic tub still dodge I think there dangerous personally but there u go


----------



## whale_omelette (Jun 3, 2010)

id rather have a reptifogger- will buy one when i move


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

whale_omelette said:


> id rather have a reptifogger- will buy one when i move


I've got a ent misting system personally but I'd prefare the Argos styley!


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

That argos thing looks like a good idea.. although I think i'll stick to spraying it myself.. dont need anymore bits of equipment waiting to go wrong :lol2:


----------



## Ben W (Nov 18, 2008)

i use a lucky reptile super fog, and i love the way i can fill it up and leave it for a few days without worrying about it drying up, but just personal preference and what works


----------



## rhys s (Mar 8, 2010)

i really hate the ultra sonic fogger no warning it gets hot and it gave me a electic shock when i did use it.


----------

